# Freediving



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

All this talk about some freediving has got me pumped up to get out there and try it. And seeing this video just makes me more pumped up. And with cobia season coming up. Oh Yeah.

http://www.helldivers.org/Wil%20Demuth%20-%20Skin%20Diving%20Cobia%20-%20High%20Quality.wmv


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Why would you wear a computer free diving..unless you need to know the depth you made it down to.........

There is also a free diving site I found on the web where they sell "free diving computers"!??


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Kinda makes sence. For "real" frediviers, going depths of 70 feet or so, for minutes at a time, think about it. 10 dives you got 30 minutes bottom time at 70 feet. Not so bad normally, but when you consider the first 33 feet DOUBLES your pressure and is the worst, and multiple "bounce" diving actually with all the compression and then rapid decompression.....guess it would be something to monitor.

Personally, that is why I smoke, drink a lot, eat a lotta red meat and such, keeps me safe from those hazards by limiting my abilities to 20 feet and maybe 30 seconds!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice video!. Only problem I have with doing that is i weigh about 145 lbssoaking wet and with my luck the cobia would drag my butt to the bottom....


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Well Clay..you are forgetting one minor detail..you are not breathing compressed air. So it is irrelevent how deep you go or how long you stay as long as you grab a lungful of air on the surface and dont breathe in again till you are back on the surface. Our computers (at least the ones for scuba) are monitoring Nitrogen and He intake. A free diver is not going to intake these gases at an increased rate under pressure.

I will do some research and see what they are using computers for..


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't think the cobia would drag your butt to the bottom, but he might take you skiing abit. I shot a 6o something # and he drug me half way around the Gulf.

Check out the bluewater hunters video. They freedive to 120' and hold their breaths for better than 3 minutes and shoot 300+ # tunas.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

LOL i bet he did...Well im all up for some sheep's or snappers...just need to get some gear together and finish my "hawaiian sling" :banghead


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is a freediving video I shot with my camera goof off around canos island costa rica 2 summers ago.. pretty neat, the island looks just like the one on "lost"! I wasn't allowed to shoot any fish there, but it was apretty neat "see stuff" dive, two humpback whales came by later that day (when on scuba) and of course I didn't have my camera then since it only is rated to 36 ft.!! :banghead:banghead

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=2245409


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

The reason you wear freediving comps is, because they are monitoring depth and time. It helps to know your limits


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Yep just found some info on a "free diving computer"

the D3 freediving computer as well as the Mosquito), which offers a separate freediving logbook and three-times-a-second sampling so you don?t miss that all-important maximum depth.

recording max depth and time you spent under water...interesting.. nothing my analog detph guage and a watch wont do tho...


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone care to share any techniques on how to increase breath hold time?? I've found just sitting in a pool with my head underwater not moving I can do about 2 min 15 seconds. That number obviously goes way down when I'm freedving. Not sure what depth I can hit, but at the destin jetties near the end I've made it to the bottom with ample time to shoot a fish if I wanted which is around 30 something feet. My question is, what can we all do to increase our numbers? I'm in good shape overall, go to the gym regular etc.and have decent starting numbers but I'd like to improve, as I'm sure we all would. Anyone read any books on this subject or have personal experience?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FenderBender (3/13/2008)*I'm in good shape overall, go to the gym regular etc.and have decent starting numbers but I'd like to improve,


O hwill you please quite yer damn braggin aqualung??? You are making me feel like I am in about as good a shape as Homer Simpson! oke

Brian...I may be wrong...but....not "breathing" while freediving doesnt mean you arent absorbing nitrogen?

You have residual natural nitrogen in your body anyways, and also the big breath of air that you take before you go down is chock full of nitrogen. The nitrogen that you DO absorb from that, and that is in your body compresses into a liquid, even if not a lot. And comming up rapidly allows it to quickly expand back into a gas bubbles.

Like I said, I may be wrong, but doesnt that make a little sense?


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

'The Bends', as we all know, are caused by absorbed nitrogen in the blood stream bubbling out - going out from liquid (blood) to gas (bubbles) inside your body. Breathing, not taking a single breath, at depth draws a lot of nitrogen from the compressed air in to the bloodstream. As you ascend from depth, you must do so slowly, to allow the nitrogen in the blood to be circulated through to the lungs and expelled back out through normal breathing.


For example, Dolphins (or a free diver)...when they breathe are only sucking in one lungfull...this breath is at 1 atm. This is the pressure exerted on all things at the surface, a pressure of 14.7 psi. When this single lung-full is taken down to several atm's. there is a change in the volume (gets smaller) and change in the pressure (which increases) though the partial pressure remains the same...no more air is entering the lung, therefore no more N2 woudl enter than would be found than at the surface.

This is also why you cannot embolize youself freediving.


There is no way you can get the bends free diving, never heard of a free diver,dolphin or whale getting bent, but there is the *slim* possibility of Nitrogen Narcosis, if you could make it down that deep I guess.

Biggest concern in free diving is shallow water blackout. I came close to experiencing this once when I free dove at Morrisons, almost to the grim reapers sign..(40ft). Saw stars right before hitting surface and everything started to close in..tunnel vision.

Just my thoughts on this never ending thread! Lets keep it rolling!


----------



## divemaster (Mar 14, 2008)

bmoore, You can very much so get bent free diving, If you scuba dive then turn around and start free diving to deep depths, it is possible. :doh I know what you are talking about just figured I would try and push some buttons


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey guys, interesting topic. You actually can get DCS from freediving... and there has also been cases of dolphins and porposis getting DCS. They even have physical attributes that help to prevent this from happenning. 

The reason is this: you are correct in saying that the volume of air decreases; and why is that? We all know its because the pressure increase, right. Well, with the preasure increase and volume decrease the partial pressure is increasing. You do not need to take in any additional breathing medium for a partial pressure change to occur. The air in your lungs becomes a compressed higher partial pressure medium. therefore, multiple freedives or freedives after a scuba dive for that matter is putting the diver at risk of DCS. 

Anyway, thats my two cents.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Fender, there are a couple of techniques that I've heard of that might help you out. The first is simply hyperventilating on the surface before you descend. From what I understand, this hyper-oxygenates your blood so when you go anaerobic, you have more O2 to work with. This is something that I have limited understanding of and have only tired a couple of times, someone else might be able to better explain the way it all works or correct what I've said. The second method is to take large lungful of air, hold it and then flex your diaphram. This forces your lungs to expand a little bit at a time. Exhale and repeat. Depending on your goal, this should give you some more bottom time or depth. The second method is a bit hard to explain, I just know that it has helped me in the past. I haven't done much freediving, but I've toyed around with these techniques. If anyone can better explain anything I've said or can add to it, please do. Good Luck....I can see an apnea static record in your future.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Seeing stars and tunnel vision.....I think I haveexperienced shallow water blackouts thensome mornings on the throne pinchin off a big loaf. Sounds like the same exact symptoms!

God I always have a bad habit of turning a perfectly legitimate thread into horse crap. 

I think I'll go mix me another whiskey and coke.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Good topic goin here brothers. I free dove one time, probly no more than 15 foot to pop a little dolphin off a weed line(just so happened to take a gun, mask and fins on a fishing trip).

Found this video on youtube a while back, these guys go way down.





 and I think www.bluevisions.net


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh we are on a roll now!

I am not buying that a free diver can get bent..unless I can verify a documented case of it happening. I have contacted DAN to see if they have ever had one. Does any else have a known, documented, confirmed case of a free diver getting DCS? I am not such a pr**k that I won't accept when I am wrong and lean from it. After 25 years of diving just never heard of it. So lets "press all the buttons" we can, stir things up and get some confirmation on it! Im doing more research on it tonight..boy wish I studied this much in college!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

This is a great thread...Id like to hear about methods, gear, places to go...tips and tricks etc..


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

I stand corrected, according to this article it is possible:

http://www.skin-diver.com/departments/ScubaMed/FreedivingCauseDCS.asp?theID=626

It will be interesting to hear what DAN has to say about it. I will post their response when I hear back from them.

Thanks guys! Really enjoyed the discussion!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Interesting! so no 140' dives with 90 sec surface interval followed by a lead weight assisted decent....numerous times for me


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

My wife is going to try this with me and she has problems with one of her ankles from a old car wreck...whats a good choice for free diving fins that wont make her exert alot of force..

Thanks Mike


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a pair fo cressi sub and omer long bladed fins. I dont know how they would work for her with her ankles..


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Flyingfisher- Thanks for the response. I have tried the forced hyperventilation on the surface before, and can definitly tel that it does work. I haven't heard of the second exercise you mentioned, but sitting here trying it, am a little confused. What exactly does it mean to "flex" you diaphragm? I try, but all I feel like I'm doing is tightening my abs while holding my breath.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FenderBender (3/14/2008)*Flyingfisher- Thanks for the response. I have tried the forced hyperventilation on the surface before, and can definitly tel that it does work. I haven't heard of the second exercise you mentioned, but sitting here trying it, am a little confused. What exactly does it mean to "flex" you diaphragm? I try, but all I feel like I'm doing is tightening my abs while holding my breath.


Maybe this will help. Or not. Just something I found.

http://www.breathmechanics.org/CAB%20practice.htm


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Bmoore are the Omar's the blue or black? and ive looked at the cresi's online they look like a pretty good fin.

and she is pretty decent on her ankle just looking for something that requires little effort to kick.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Some key things I have learned over the years are the ability to equalize pressure without blowing or holding your nose. Many divers know how to do it and with practice most everyone can. Also if your looking to shoot fish deep, you have to stay calm and use as little energy as possible to get down. This allows for proper shot placement and bigger fish. Having time to pick a nice one makes a difference. Thats why I prefer a 10lb sled on dives 40ft+ seems to be right for my body size. The rope attached to the sled is worked by another person on the boat, it is marked at every fathom, and 33ft marks (different color tape). You want all of your dives predetermined. This helps alot to make you more comfortable at each depth. Start with a ride to 20ft, stay for 10 sec, back up. Then 33ft for 10sec, back up. Then 33ft for 20 sec. and back up. This really helps with training, most of the time I train over wrecks with high tops, this allows me a better chance at a good shot while training. Never go to your max depth on your first 3 dives. Anyway even though I can not dive for a few more months I would love to be on the boat to help out whenever. Good luck!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Good info there high water...what do you guys think about these fins?

http://www.leisurepro.com/prod/CSBFRP.html

Im thinking of getting a pair for her to try

Thanks Mike


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

As far as fins go I recommend a size that you can move quickly. Longer fins are great if you have the leg strength. I have been a professional swim coach for almost 13 years and I still love to use the shorter fins, but I may be jaded a little. But the bottom line is still you have to be able to move the fins easily. It depends mainly on the individual. O yea, also a great technique for increasing your lung capacity is hypoxic-breathing.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

> Maybe this will help. Or not. Just something I found.
> 
> http://www.breathmechanics.org/CAB%20practice.htm[/quote]
> 
> thats a pretty thorough description, and basically what I was trying to say...I think. Sorry it couldn't be easier. What I do is take a breadth, hold for a second or so, then force more air intomylungs a little at a time, while "pulling"my diaphram down. Once I'm pretty sure my lungs are at capacity I hold what air I have in there until I can't hold it any longer, then I slowly let it out. I don't know the science behind what I'm doing, or if it truly helps vs. just a placebo effect. It is something I'll continue to do until someone proves otherwise I suppose.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

And from DAN,<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: navy; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'">Dear Brian,<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: navy; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: navy; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'">Thanks for your inquiry and your support as a member of DAN. Although very unlikely, both DCS and AGE are possible with breath-hold diving. DCS in free diving is generally associated with many deep, repetitive dives over a period of several hours. See the attached documents for details. The first attachment is a chapter from a diving medicine textbook, and the information on DCS in breath-hold diving is on pages 88 and 89 (pages 13 and 14 in the .pdf document). Also, the following link has some additional information: <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: navy; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: navy; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'">http://www.scuba-doc.com/breathhold.html<o></o>

Looks like it is possible to get DCS from free diving...dont think we have to worry about it tho!


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

The hyperventalting thing is a good way to get shallow water blackout. if you are serious about freediving and increasing breathhold. You need to contact mitch craft at down under dive shop or bryan eslava they have been doin it for awhile and train three nights a week the number is 968-dive.


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

PLEASE CONSIDER THIS! Hyperventilating does increase bottom time but at an increased risk for shallow water blackout. Here's the logic. It increases O2 levels and decreases CO2 levels hence the increased bottom time. However your body regulates breathing based on CO2 levels. When CO2 is high you feel an urge to breathe. Hyperventilating decreases CO2 levels so you will not feel an urge to breathe even if O2 levels are dangerously low. Many freedivers are now turning to methods of relaxation to increase bottom time. Look into it.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

After reading the last two posts, I'm glad I brought up the hyperventilation technique and now know not to use it. I appreciate you guys chiming in with the negative effects of the hyperventilation. Hey Fenderbender, don't use my advice! Thanks guys.


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

No problem man. I think it's a great challenge but I just want everyone to practice safe techniques. I've been reading "Manual of Freediving: Underwater on a Single Breath" it's really helpful. Check it out.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys, I will definitly look into alternative methods.I bet there is some training tips out there that big wave tow in surfers must use to train for the looong hold downs they get on wipe outs.


----------

